# ***UPDATE FOR 2020-2021*** Wilkinson County - 964 Acres - 1 Opening



## Bucaramus (May 21, 2019)

See bottom for some more pics from last season.

Looking for 2 members for a total of 10. Has 90 acre 4 year old clearcut, 60 acres clearcut last year and the rest in various age class pines with hardwood draws. Pin In/Pin Out system in place with no saved areas. Have been some really nice deer taken over the last 3 years. Primitive camp area. We bring in water and use generators for power. Dues are $1400 per member and this includes protein. We have fed since we've been there but this year we switched to Buck Muscle in 8 feeders that will run year round. We don't hunt over the feeders. Stands must be a minimum of 200 yards apart. All members are a minimum of 2 hours away from club. We like it this way to keep some of the pressure down. Wife and children to 18 are included but hunt off of 1 membership. No more than 2 stands to be occupied at any given time by 1 membership.We ARE NOT brown and down. We aim for at least 3.5 on bucks and hopefully in the future will progress to 4.5. We are kid friendly but do ask that kids hunt with the member or a fellow member during typical hunting hours. If they stay in camp, with adult supervision,  we do have quiet times that should be followed. ATV's are allowed but not for joy riding. Minerals are in place and food plots have already been limed this year. Sorry for the book, but wanted to give as many details as possible.

8 Year Olds First Buck



13 Year Olds 1st Buck



10 Year Olds 1st Buck



New Member's 1st Buck



14 Year Olds 2nd Buck







Needless to say, our young hunters have taken some great deer! PM me if interested or shoot me an email from here.


----------



## sthompson72 (May 23, 2019)

Very interested. Who do I call to discuss?  What town is it near?


----------



## bobprimm (May 24, 2019)

My brother & I are interested. When could we see property? What town is nearby?
Bob 
770 807-2627


----------



## Bucaramus (May 24, 2019)

Irwinton, McIntyre, Jeffersonville are all within about 10 minutes. Dublin probably 30 minutes away. Shoot me a PM or email from here and I'll send you my number. Bob, I'll call you in a little bit. Thanks.


----------



## Bucaramus (Jun 11, 2019)

Supposed to hook up with bobprimm soon but as of now we still need 2 members. Rained a little much to head down last Saturday.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 11, 2019)

Friend of mine hunts Wilkinson county near Irwinton and he, his son and several members consistently shoot huge bucks as this year after year after year. Hogs occasionally too.


----------



## Bucaramus (Jul 4, 2019)

IF the rain holds off I will be heading down tomorrow to fill feeders again.


----------



## Bucaramus (Sep 1, 2019)

Still have 2 openings for anyone interested.


----------



## Bucaramus (Sep 5, 2019)

Only 1 spot left now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2019)

My company Imerys owns a buncha of land there, so does my brother's company Arcilla, alotta nice bucks there !!!


----------



## Bucaramus (Sep 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My company Imerys owns a buncha of land there, so does my brother's company Arcilla, alotta nice bucks there !!!


Does Imery's and Arcilla let you guys hunt? We have some Imery's land really close to us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bucaramus said:


> Does Imery's and Arcilla let you guys hunt? We have some Imery's land really close to us.


 

IMERYS let's employees hunt, Arcilla is just friends and family.  I don't EVEN want to tell of the acreage and counties . .


----------



## Bucaramus (Sep 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IMERYS let's employees hunt, Arcilla is just friends and family.  I don't EVEN want to tell of the acreage and counties . .


 You guys should have some really good spots then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2019)

Bucaramus said:


> You guys should have some really good spots then.




Mebbe, your talking 6 counties with 50k acres..


----------



## Bucaramus (Sep 17, 2019)

Membership is currently full pending payment from 1 new member. Welcome aboard!! KMAC, you can close this one for now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump for a good club.


----------



## Bucaramus (Apr 18, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Bump for a good club.


Thanks Kmac!


----------



## Jamieb (Apr 18, 2020)

Bucaramus said:


> Looking for 2 members for a total of 10. Has 90 acre 4 year old clearcut, 60 acres clearcut last year and the rest in various age class pines with hardwood draws. Pin In/Pin Out system in place with no saved areas. Have been some really nice deer taken over the last 3 years. Primitive camp area. We bring in water and use generators for power. Dues are $1400 per member and this includes protein. We have fed since we've been there but this year we switched to Buck Muscle in 8 feeders that will run year round. We don't hunt over the feeders. Stands must be a minimum of 200 yards apart. All members are a minimum of 2 hours away from club. We like it this way to keep some of the pressure down. Wife and children to 18 are included but hunt off of 1 membership. No more than 2 stands to be occupied at any given time by 1 membership.We ARE NOT brown and down. We aim for at least 3.5 on bucks and hopefully in the future will progress to 4.5. We are kid friendly but do ask that kids hunt with the member or a fellow member during typical hunting hours. If they stay in camp, with adult supervision,  we do have quiet times that should be followed. ATV's are allowed but not for joy riding. Minerals are in place and food plots have already been limed this year. Sorry for the book, but wanted to give as many details as possible.
> 
> 8 Year Olds First Buck
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucaramus (May 1, 2020)

We will have a 1 maybe 2 openings this year. This place has been really good to us and we're looking for that to continue. Here are a few killed this past season. Mature bucks are typically in the 190-210 lb range.


----------



## Smokejr2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Interested!!!


----------



## Bucaramus (Jun 30, 2020)

Smokejr2 said:


> Interested!!!


I haven't been on in a while. I have 1 member that is on the fence due to family health issues. IF he gets back in we'll be full. I'll update when I have more info.


----------



## Bucaramus (Aug 19, 2020)

My member is not going to be able to rejoin due to health issues so we have 1 spot open.


----------



## Bucaramus (Aug 19, 2020)

Spot just filled. Lock it up Kmac! Thanks for looking and good luck to everyone this year.


----------

